# want to create an amazon biotope



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i have a 75 gallon with 20lbs of eco complete and 55 lbs of black gravel. i have 2 amazon swords and hornwort, even though hornwort is not from south america it creates good shade. any ideas on any hardy, low light plants? and what kind of fertilizer can i use on the amazon swords that wont mess my tank up?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

First off low light and swords both go together,
here is a list for you

Java Fern
Anubias barteri
Hygro sp. compact
Pennywort

Dont get Liqid ferts you"ll be wasting your money dry ferts 
will last you years, here is a link i use the n-p-k & plantex +B
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium...ertilizers.html
If your wanting to get into plants try checking out so of the planted tank sites


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> First off low light and swords both go together,
> here is a list for you
> 
> Java Fern
> ...


thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Most plants from the Amazon are medium to high light plants.

Here is a list of regions/countries local plants


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

some floating plants woudl be cool too.


----------

